# New from magnus 2009



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

hi all. just wanted to take this chance to introduce you to the newest magnus product. THE RACKPACK BY MAGNUS. we have licensed and will manufacture this innovative frame pack which converts to a chair in less than 5 seconds. 

msrp is 169.95, yes it has a back on the seat and a adjustable head rest. very comfortable seat, the seat height was made while using double bull blinds. it also has a compression bag for carrying items and comes with extra clips. 

i learned of this wonderful product while turkey hunting this past spring with the inventor of the rackpack, lance verlholst. it is a product which makes hunting out of a blind a breeze both in carrying the blind and when you get to where your hunting, you have a comfortable chair. also it works great for packing out your animal, ice fishing, when you go on a hike how many times have you had to sit around camp on the ground or on a log??? with the rackpack, once you have your load unloaded it makes into a chair within 5 seconds. multi-uses. comes in groundswat camo. also each rackpack comes with a rackpack cap and dvd, here is a link to watch the rackpack by magnus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYy9UIlwXDU


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks interesting. Wish it came in Mossy Oak.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks interesting. Wish it came in Mossy Oak.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Good stuff Mike. Glad top see Magnus leading the pack yet again!!:wink:

And pass on my best holiday wishes to you and your family and Woody and his.:wink:


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

hey ted just want to wish you and yours a very happy holiday season and hope your doing well. will tell woody your best wishes. thanx


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

ttt for a great company and all around great people thanks


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

Sounds good...what's the load capacity?

definite winner for turkey, or for bringing in bait on ground where you can't drive. (and that is in NJ.) Gotta be GREAT for the guys hunting out west.


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

i promise you, anyone who buys a rackpack will love them. the load capacity is 150 to 175 lbs. lance verlholst and don massa the creators of the rackpack when they antelope hunt, they carry the complete antelope out on their back on the rackpack. you will love the chair it converts to. very comfortable and with an adjustable head rest. thanx


----------



## Johnnieb71 (Mar 29, 2007)

When will this product be available for purchase? A rough ETA would be fine.


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

feb 1st we will have complete stock of rackpacks. thanks


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

here is more to look at guys


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYy9


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UXzQY4-fI&NR=1


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

hey guys here is a clip from one of the founders of rackpacks, lance verlholst. this was taken last year and shows you how the rackpack works and also how our magnus bullhead works. thanx


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL4cRBO6Cz8&feature=channel_page


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Outlaw Archer (Jul 4, 2004)

Will these be at the Iowa Deer Classic this year?


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

i believe they will be. thanks


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

ttt for one of the best companys out


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

guysthe number one use of this rackpack is a hunting blind accessory. carry your blind and have your chair all in one.


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

ttt for a great product


----------

